# Best 55" TV for under ~$2200 or less



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Question:
Looking at waiting another 2-3 months and picking up a Samsung 55UNC6300 TV.

My question? Is this probably the best out there for this price range?
I know I can go up a bit to the 7000 series and get 3D ready (don't need it) or higher dynamic contrast, not that much different...

But, I am curious about other models that offer true LED full back lit versus the edge lit of Samsung.

Could I do better with a 55" equivalent from panasonic or LG?

I guess it would be best to compare the Samsung 6300 to the LG 55LH90 (older tv) or the LG 55LE5400 (as a newer direct comparison to Samsung).

I do get reflections, sometimes, so I am wondering about the LG matte finish as well. I always get worried that a matte finish takes away some of the brilliance of the screen.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I prefer plasma myself. But Samsungs are pretty good tv's I think a Panny plasma will give you a better picture though. It seems you are doing a lot of upgrades at once though. I suggest you spread it out. Start with the TV since it's the biggest piece of the pie. 

Can you do a rear shelf mount projector? 

Do you want plasma or lcd?

What do you currently have?


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,
Have a big old 57" toshiba box. Forgot what you call them, but not a dlp, lcd, or anything.

Cannot do projection. The room is only about 13' with 3 windows with blinds that open up right against tv screen from behind the sofa.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe that was an LCOS? Or whatever Toshiba called them?
Anyway, in LCD you won't find anything that big from Panny...


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, now even more confused.
Spent some time today at Best Buy. Keeping in mind my current tv is a 57". I am having a hard time stomaching from a viewing distance of 12 feet, going down to a 55" tv. So, I may have to move up to 60", which is going to cost bucks. 

So, I am looking at the Samsung 60" 6300 (i think) model. I don't even think the 7000 series comes in a 60", but can't afford it anyway.

I saw the 58" Samsung mid-priced plasma. Nice. But, to be honest, even though not as "realistic" for an image, the brightness/colors out of the samsung led/lcd is appealing.

Comments?

-------------------------------------------------

Also, if anyone in this thread wants to comment. I am so confused now because of what someone said about using the behringer 2030p's in my home theatre.

Again. The room is about 13'x14' and attached to a kitchen. Are these, as studio monitors, going to sound weird in my home theatre, or not have a wide enough sweet spot?
Likely combine it with the BIC PL-120 sub.

Otherwise, I am really curious for any other suggestions in a quality, "common" bookshelf speaker for about $350 for fronts and perhaps another $350 for center. 
Of course, the SVS-02 was other consideration. Any other thoughts.

As a reference...I heard some def tech's at Best Buy. Forgot model #. The ones with the subs on the side and the bookshelfs without. They were combined with a $500 center. 

I really liked the sound out of that $500 center. Can the P2030p match that as a center? Guessing not. If so, I would imagine the center with the SVS system should be comparable?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Larger TVs don't have to cost big bucks. If you sacrifice your thin needs you can go to a Mitsubishi DLP rear projection set for a little over a grand. They are one of the best kept secrets out there. 60" is a little over a grand, 65" is around $1400 and 73" is around $1799 or so through Amazon. Best Buy sells them as well.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
I just posted this in another thread as well. I couldn't believe when I saw a LG 60PK550 for about $1600. This t.v. got some very decent reviews? Certainly, as I am sure many will say, the blacks are not as good as the Panasonic. But, I haven't heard of any of the "buzz" problems like the Samsung. Seemed like a good deal?


----------

